# Food-safe course?



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I realize that with this Covid-19 thing, a lot of people are bored at home,.. cooking..and giving away food.
GF has just had some food given to us..soup and grated cheese in "decorative dry goods" jars...sitting around for a bit.
I don't mean to be rude, but I certainly won't consume that stuff (soup is already separating and looking very strange)..again, not a hot vacuum seal jar.

After taking a provincial food safe course ($80) a few years ago, I was enlightened as to a lot of really interesting things. (safe temp & time, etc...standards)
Thought I had the basic rules passed onto me for food safety..was pretty close to regs, but had learned a lot.
Some students (working in nursing homes) swore up and down using vinegar as disinfectants & other "routines". Scary, actually!

Just saying,.. if one is bored at home..check out your local health authority for a mini-course on food safety.
You'll get certification AND you can do a "Felix Unger" type brag! 

Cheers!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

And then there is my friend with cats. In person she's very clean and presentable, seemingly fastidious, concerned with propriety of every kind. But at home her cats walk on the counters and everywhere else, lick everything, cat hair is everywhere, cat food bits here and there. I was nervous about accepting a glass of water. No food safety course will change her home. Thank god she doesn't like to cook.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

chefwriter said:


> And then there is my friend with cats. In person she's very clean and presentable, seemingly fastidious, concerned with propriety of every kind. But at home her cats walk on the counters and everywhere else, lick everything, cat hair is everywhere, cat food bits here and there. I was nervous about accepting a glass of water. No food safety course will change her home. Thank god she doesn't like to cook.


Yeah I never understood that, like you let your cats walk all over every surface after they go in the litter box. Gross.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Transglutaminase said:


> Some students (working in nursing homes) swore up and down using vinegar as disinfectants & other "routines". Scary, actually!


While maybe not used in commercial setting many people use vinegar as a alternative natural cleaning agent in their homes. White vinegar has a PH of about 2.5 and most bacteria cannot grown below a PH of 4, that is why.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

I never understood the whole "vinegar as disinfectant" idea, we used other things like Ammonia and Lysol and Bleach (not together--LOL--) and soap and hot water and later, actual disinfectants like "kill-quat" and 70% isopropyl alcohol... I don't know when the last time I heard an old wives tale dropped a bacterial or viral surface load. I guess if I had nothing else, then sure, but yeah... no. 

The food-safe on-line course is so quick and easy how could someone NOT take it and be aware on how to keep people safe...


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Transglutaminase said:


> Some students (working in nursing homes) swore up and down using vinegar as disinfectants


And you wonder why people are dying in nursing homes. They are too cheap to use actual disinfecting methods.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I remember years ago being at a friend's house for a barbecue and he was about to put the cooked hamburgers back onto the plate he had the raw ones on. One of our fiends and I at the same time yelled "stop" at him and we grabbed a fresh plate for the cooked hamburgers.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Seoul Food said:


> Yeah I never understood that, like you let your cats walk all over every surface after they go in the litter box. Gross.


I hate to say it but I have three cats and a dog and I'm acutely aware of this situation. Pets NEVER get into the kitchen. I have self closing doors that have sweeps on their bottoms. Air currents when entering and leaving still carry some hair onto the floor which gets wet mopped with detergent every day. (I've never considered any kitchen floor to be anything but filthy anyway.) It's working pretty well because I have never seen one hair on any surfaces let alone food contact surfaces which get sanitized before use.

That's not to say that I like it but having pets isn't all up to me. But I'm comfortable that my kitchen is safe.



leeniek said:


> I remember years ago being at a friend's house for a barbecue and he was about to put the cooked hamburgers back onto the plate he had the raw ones on.


Uhhh. I notice unsafe practices all the time. That's why I hate to eat at peoples houses.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

My wife has a friend who makes a variety of things out of her home kitchen. She recently posted a statement to social media about how her dog's hair keeps getting into the thing that she makes. Its been a long time since I've encountered such a "facepalm" moment.


----------

